# Babies on left side of the Doe????



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Hazel (nigerian) Is on day 143 and her ligaments are mostly gone. I am very excited for kids since this is my very first kidding so I am checking on her quite often . About 2 months ago I started feeling kids, (on the right side of course). But today (day 143) I saw a HUGE kick on the left side about 4 inches from the tail. :shrug: When I felt it it stayed sticking out about a 1 inch, ( a knee or something). To my understanding kids are on the right side??? Also her belly has gotten more soft, squishy etc. I think her babies "dropped " , right ? Thanks!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it isnt abnormal to see a kid on the left side once pregnancy is far enough along. The reason we say to feel for kids on teh right is because the rumen is on the left and you cant always see/feel kids through it. THe rumen isnt huge so it wont take up the entire left side.

And as the babies manuver and head to the birth canal that wouldnt be to surprising to see a kick like that.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like they are lining up for kidding. When they get that big - they are all over the place


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks!! ,Just wanted to make sure something was not wrong. That is what I thought ,because she is stretching weirdly and I heard that is a sign of positioning kids. I can't wait for those kids, :hair: as Hazel is my favorite doe ( she is so sweet) . :angel2:


----------

